# N.H. 1215 Tires



## Collin (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a 1215 with turf tires size 29x12x15. Can they be changed to AG. without changing the rims? Where can I get them? I cant seem to find any.

Thanks


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Did you check with you local tire dealers? I have always had good luck with a local tire dealer who serves mostly farmers and is out in a small town.

You can also check online with Tucker tire at www.tuckertire.net.

Andy


----------



## Collin (Mar 27, 2008)

Local New Holland dealer said cant do without changing the rims. I thought that was B.S. 
I did find some 29x12.5x15 at Cedar Rapids Tire. They said they will work.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

The different tire size sounds like it should not cause a problem. As I recall the second number is the width of the tire. When I put ag tires on my GT I changed from 23x8.5x12 to 23x10.5x12 and used the same rims. The only issue some people run into is whether the tire has enough clearance so it won't rub. You can measure the clearance currently and determine if it will be a problem.

I never go to a tractor dealer for tires. Never had good experience with their prices. Even when buying a new tractor they seemed really high when you want to change what tires are on the tractor. 

I go to a tire dealer that is in a small town about 30 miles from any bigger city. They of course deal mostly with farmers so they carry a great variety of tractor tires and have always had the best price with good service. Family owned and operated. If they don't have the right size I know they can get it. Plus I'm too lazy to mess with changing the tires too. Yes I do have to take the tires off and take them to the dealer but I don't like mounting the tires. Mounting is usually free when I buy the tires from the dealer.

Andy


----------

